# Seafoam in engine oil



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anyone add seafoam to their engine oil? It may not be a regular thing but I was thinking of adding some since it is the first oil change on my watch. Directions indicate 1 can seafoam (473mL) to 9.5L oil. My HS50 engine spec indicates an oil reservoir of 630mL, so I should factor in 30mL of seafoam. Opinions?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a widely debated topic on every and any motor-related forum. Some will retell horror stories about the use of Seafoam in the crankcase whereas others swear by its use.
This is my opinion on the matter:
For gasoline treatment I think it's a great product to use, and to keep handy in your garage.
As for in the oil and crankcase I would only use it with a new motor and maintain consistent use. That is, when opposed to using it when you think there might be issues with the crankcase after a prolonged time without its use.

Reasoning - if you consistently use it from the time the motor is new then carbon and sludge build-up will [hopefully] be prevented, thereby keeping the motor's internals relatively clean. If you wait until the motor is older/well-used, then there will be a build-up of sludge in the motor. The Seafoam will remove that sludge build-up and then it may possibly interfere with the various cycles of the motor (combustion, compression, etc).
I don't have any legitimate scientific or anecdotal evidence to support this, but that it my own theory in Seafoam's use.

Hope that helps out


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you're absolutely right. I just watched a youtube vid of damage caused by carbon deposits built up on top of the piston head - some chunks broke loose and gouged the cylinder walls, causing poor compression and essentially totaling the engine. 

I guess that answers that: old engine = no crankcase seafoam. 

One more question: I just bought 4L of premium gasoline and added about 1/2oz traditional fuel stabilizer (as directed). Would it be acceptable to now add seafoam to this mixture for the first 1/2 tank of gas? Alternatively, is too much stabilizer a bad thing?


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Although Seafoam is a fuel treatment, it is also a fuel stabilizer, as well. Adding the Seafoam to the fuel will certainly facilitate its cleaning abilities. I don't see it in a way as being detrimental to the motor. But since the fuel has already been treated, perhaps you should add half of the recommended amount to the fuel if you're still inclined to use it.

As for too much stabilizer, yes you can have too much...if you add well over the recommended amount. The gas has to retain its chemical properties of viscosity, combustion, detonation, etc...having too much of an additive may possibly affect those properties thereby causing the motor to run funny. Again, that's only likely if you add an entire bottle of Stabil into 1 gallon of gas. Just follow the directions and things will be fine


----------

